# Natural Disaster Alert: Taal Volcano at Alert Level 3 (Luzon)



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*U.S. Embassy Manila, Philippines
U.S. Consular Agency Cebu, Philippines *​
*March 26, 2022* 

*Natural Disaster Alert – Taal Volcano at Alert Level 3

Location: *Vicinity of Taal Volcano Island and High-Risk Barangays Around Taal Lake

*Event: *The Philippine Institute of Volcanology and Seismology (PHIVOLCS) issued an Alert Level 3 for the Taal Volcano today. “This means that there is magmatic intrusion at the Main Crater that may further drive succeeding eruptions,” the alert states. “PHIVOLCS strongly recommends Taal Volcano Island and high-risk barangays . . . be evacuated due to the possible hazards of pyroclastic density currents and volcanic tsunami should strong eruptions subsequently occur.” 

Taal Volcano Island (TVI) is located approximately 100 kilometers south of Manila on the island of Luzon. PHIVOLCS considers TVI a Permanent Danger Zone (PDZ). Entry into TVI, especially the vicinities of the Main Crater and the Daang Kastila fissure, remains prohibited.

*Actions to Take:* 


Exercise extreme caution if you live within the affected areas, especially in the barangays surrounding Taal Lake.
Maintain active awareness of local conditions and refrain from entering the PDZ and high-risk barangays.
Monitor local media and the PHIVOLCS website for updates.
*Assistance:*


U.S. Embassy in the Philippines: +63(2) 5301-2000 or [email protected]
State Department – Consular Affairs
888-407-4747 or 202-501-4444
Philippines Country Information
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive security updates
Follow us on Twitter and Facebook


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Volcano after phreatomagmatic burst —PHIVOLCS*
The Philippine Institute of Volcanology and Seismology (PHIVOLCS) on Saturday said it has raised the alert status of Taal Volcano from Alert Level 2 (increasing unrest) to Alert Level 3 (magmatic unrest). 

In its 8 a.m. bulletin, PHIVOLCS said the main crater of Taal Volcano "generated a short-lived phreatomagmatic burst" at 7:22 a.m.

Under Alert Level 3, "there is magmatic intrusion at the Main Crater that may further drive succeeding eruptions," it said.

In its website, PHIVOLCS said Alert Level 3 means "magma is near or at the surface, and activity could lead to hazardous eruption in weeks. Danger zones may be expanded up to eight (8) kilometers from the active crater," PHIVOLCS said in its website.

"Sa kasalukuyan, hindi naman lumalaki ang mga pagsabog pero ito ay patuloy magmula pa kaninang 7:30 a.m.," PHIVOLCS Officer-in-Charge and Science Undersecretary Renato Solidum sad in an interview on Dobol B TV.

Solidum said ashfall has so far been detected only on Taal Volcano Island.

"May mga pagbagsak ng abo sa [Taal Volcano] island pa lang natin nakikita base sa mga camera," he said.

*Evacuation recommended*

PHIVOLCS strongly recommended the evacuation of residents in Taal Volcano Island and Barangays Bilibinwang and Banyaga in Agoncillo, and Boso-bobo, Gulod and eastern Bugaan East in Laurel "due to the possible hazards of pyroclastic density currents and volcanic tsunami should stronger eruptions subsequently occur."

PHIVOLCS also reiterated that Taal Volcano Island is a permanent danger zone. It also said entry into Taal Volcano Island as well as the barangays of Agoncillo and Laurel which are considered high-risk should be prohibited.

"All activities on Taal Lake should not be allowed at this time," it added.

PHIVOLCS also advised communities by the shores of Taal Lake to "remain vigilant, take precautionary measures against possible airborne ash and vog and calmly prepare for possible evacuation should unrest intensify."

Flying over Taal Volcano Island poses danger to aircraft due to airborne ash and ballistic fragments from sudden explosions and pyroclastic density currents such as base surges, it added.

The Philippine Coast Guard has been placed on heightened alert on Saturday, and will

conduct forced evacuation on fishermen and fish cage workers on Taal Lake.

It also has trucks on standby and will assist affected residents in evacuating from their barangays.

*Monitoring*

PHIVOLCS said it continues to monitor Taal Volcano closely and will report any new development.

The agency places under Alert Level 3 any volcano that meets the following criteria:


Sustained increases in the levels of volcanic earthquakes, some may be perceptible; 
Occurrence of low-frequency earthquakes, volcanic tremor, rumbling sounds;
Forceful and voluminous steam/ash ejections;
Sustained increases in sulfur dioxide (SO2) emission rates, ground deformation/swelling of the edifice; and
Activity at the summit may involve dome growth and/or lava flow, resultant rockfall.
Photos and video showing eruptions below:

GMA link


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*3 more phreatomagmatic bursts were recorded in Taal —PHIVOLCS*

Taal Volcano generated three more phreatomagmatic bursts on Monday, the Philippine Institute of Volcanology and Seismology (PHIVOLCS) said Tuesday. 

In its report of its observation from 5 a.m. on Monday to 5. a.m. Tuesday, PHIVOLCS said the bursts were recorded at 9:30 a.m., 9:33 a.m., and 9:46 a.m. on Monday.

Eight volcanic earthquakes, including a volcanic tremor, were also monitored around Taal with durations of up to 5 minutes, PHIVOLCS said, adding the volcano also emitted a total of 4273 tons of sulfur dioxide.

PHIVOLCS also warned of possible hazards as Alert Level 3 is still raised over Taal, including sudden explosive eruption, pyroclastic density currents or base surge, volcanic tsunami, ashfall, and accumulation of lethal volcanic gas.


A total of 1,632 families or 5,878 individuals have been evacuated from their homes due to the activity of Taal, the Batangas Provincial Disaster Risk Reduction and Management Office (PDRRMO) said Tuesday. 

PHIVOLCS raised Alert Level 3 over Taal on Saturday, signifying magmatic unrest, following "a short-lived phreatomagmatic burst." *—Joviland Rita/KBK, GMA News GMA link *


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Gov't assures all hands on deck for possible Taal eruption*

All hands are on deck in the national government's response for the possible eruption of Taal Volcano, officials said on Wednesday.

At the weekly Talk to the People, officials of various government agencies presented before President Rodrigo Duterte their respective contingency plans should the situation over Taal escalate to Alert Level 4 (hazardous imminent eruption) from the current Alert Level 3 (magmatic unrest).

Education Secretary Leonor Briones reported the department has already suspended classes at around 19 schools located in the permanent danger zone, including the municipalities of Agoncillo and Laurel in Batangas province.

Schools in nearby areas, meanwhile, were also converted to evacuation centers.

“Ang policy natin originally eh, dini-discourage na ginagamit ang ating schools as evacuation centers kasi mae-expose ang mga bata… but in the case of Taal and other major disasters, pumayag tayo under your advice. So may mga schools ngayon na ginawang evacuation centers dito sa bayan ng Agoncillo,” Briones told the President.

(Our policy originally discouraged the use of schools for evacuation centers to protect the students…but in the case of Taal and other major disasters, we agreed under the President’s advice. That’s why some schools in the town of Agoncillo are now converted into evacuation centers.)

For its part, the Armed Force of the Philippines (AFP) and Philippine Coast Guard (PCG) coordinated with the Office of Civil Defense (OCD) for the evacuation of disaster-stricken residents.

AFP Vice Chief of Staff Lieutenant General Erickson Gloria said the military has deployed a total of 968 personnel to assist in humanitarian assistance and disaster response (HADR) operations in the affected areas.

At least 41 staff from the 59th Infantry Battalion were assigned in Agoncillo and Laurel while the rest were put on standby.

The AFP also prepared 28 military land assets and four rubber boats positioned well-within Region IV-A (Calabarzon) and four air assets including three S70i Black Hawk utility helicopters and one Huey utility helicopter.

Gloria also reported the AFP General Headquarters placed the South Luzon Command under HADR Red Alert Status effective March 26 and has activated Joint Task Group Taal.

“For the way ahead, the AFP will continue to coordinate with OCD IV-A and local DRRMOs (Disaster Risk Reduction & Management Office) for HADR operations and also, continuously monitor the Phivolcs bulletin for possible augmentation of forces in case the situation escalates,” he said.

Vice Admiral Artemio Abu, meanwhile, said the PCG is already at the heightened alert status of PCG and had activated JTG Taal. He likewise assured Duterte that the coast guard is already aware of actions to take citing their “experience factor” after the volcano’s eruption in 2020.

At least 1,123 temporary shelters are ready for occupancy of around 5,615 rescued individuals, the National Housing Authority (NHA) said.

National Housing Authority chief Eduardo del Rosario reported the temporary shelters are located in the towns of Iban and Talisay in Batangas and Tiaong and Sariaya in Quezon province.

The department established three major evacuation centers in three municipalities surrounding Taal but are considered safe zones, he said. These are the municipalities of Mataas na Kahoy, Sta. Teresita and Alitagtag.

“I will go there tomorrow for the inauguration and turnover of the evacuation center to the LGU (local government unit) para if ever magka-Alert Level 4 magamit agad,” he said.



The evacuation centers adhere to the standards which includes separate facilities for male and women and conjugal rooms

The Department of Public Works and Highways, for its part, will assist in the evacuation efforts and clearing operations of national roads.

It also re-established its command centers strategically placed around Taal and mandated its personnel to ensure that national roads are passable and identify alternative roads for response operations.

Concerned district regional offices are also required to submit situation reports every six hours which contains the name and location of the affected road sections if there are any, the situation of the affected major road section, actions are taken, preliminary cost estimate to repair or restore the damaged sections and remarks indicating whether or not the damaged section is open to all types of vehicles.

While there are still no reported damages to their respective sectors, the Department of Agriculture, Department of Information and Communications Technology (DICT), Department of Energy and Department of Environment and Natural Resources

assured the President they are ready to take action if Taal erupts.

Agriculture Assistant Secretary Arnel De Mesa said the agency allocated P7 million for quick intervention to the 5,561 affected fisherfolk and fishermen which includes 1,401 bags of seeds, 500 kilograms of glutinous corn, 250 kilograms of various seedlings and 1.5M tilapia fingerlings.

In case of a destructive eruption, the DA is also ready to give out P200M-worth of cash subsidies or ayuda coming from their quick response fund. This is on top of the existing P500 million budget for the fuel discount program and P900 million financial assistance to rice farmers.

Undersecretary Felix William Fuentabella, meanwhile, said the Energy sector has issued guidelines to ensure gasoline stations have ample supply in case there is a need
to mobilize.

Acting Secretary Jim Sampluna, for his part, assured air quality in Tagaytay and its neighboring areas are still safe for the public.

DICT Acting Secretary Emmanuel Rey Caintic said it is prepared to deploy mobile emergency vehicles in areas needing government emergency communications systems in the event there would be disruption in the network signals in the affected areas.

Free Wi-fi connection will also be put up in evacuation sites including Balangon
Elementary School and Agoncillo Municipal Hall where some of the evacuated residents are already staying.
The Philippine Institute of Volcanology and Seismology (Phivolcs) raised the alert status of Taal from Alert Level 2 (increasing unrest) to Alert Level 3 (magmatic unrest) over the weekend after its main crater "generated a short-lived phreatomagmatic burst”.
This was "followed by nearly continuous phreatomagmatic activity that generated plumes 1500 m accompanied by volcanic earthquake and infrasound signals.
A total of four volcanic tremor events were observed in Taal Volcano in the past 24 hours, the Phivolcs said on Wednesday.
More than 5,800 people have been evacuated from their homes due to the volcano's unrest, the Batangas Provincial Disaster Risk Reduction and Management Office said Tuesday.*—LDF, GMA News*
Tags: taal volcano, eruption, Philippine Institute of Volcanology and Seismology
GMA link


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

There's a great video here: Sure looks different from the volcano that I climbed up 7 years ago.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508407118197510145


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*17 volcanic earthquakes were recorded in Taal Volcano in the past 24 hours —PHIVOLCS*

Taal Volcano in Batangas had 17 volcanic earthquakes in the past 24 hours, the Philippine Institute of Volcanology and Seismology (PHIVOLCS) said on Sunday.

These include four volcanic tremor events lasting from one to two minutes, and 13 low-frequency volcanic earthquakes, PHIVOLCS said in its bulletin.

Hot volcanic fluids continued upwelling in the volcano's crater lake, which led to plumes rising 900 meters tall before these drifted southwest.

An average of 1,232 tonnes of sulfur dioxide was emitted by the volcano on Saturday. PHIVOLCS said Alert Level 3 remains hoisted over Taal Volcano. 

"This means that there is a magmatic intrusion at the Main Crater that may further drive succeeding eruptions," it said.

Due to the possible danger from pyroclastic density currents and volcanic tsunami should there be stronger eruptions, PHIVOLCS reiterated that Taal Volcano Island and the high-risk barangays Bilibinwang and Banyaga in the municipality of Agoncillo and Boso-boso, Gulod and eastern Bugaan East in the municipality of Laurel, Batangas be evacuated.

It added that Taal Volcano Island is a Permanent Danger Zone.

PHIVOLCS also advised lakeshore communities around the volcano to be vigilant, take the necessary precautions against possible airborne ash and vog, and prepare for evacuation if unrest intensifies.

It also advised against flying over Taal Volcano as doing so may be hazardous to aircraft. *—KG, GMA News *GMA link


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Taal Volcano status lowered to Alert Level 2 —PHIVOLCS*

GMA link


----------

